# Zeisler



## StLouBrew (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 3 different bottles from St. Charles Mo. Are there any more out there? Maybe a Deco?








 Steve


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 There's a blob: "3. KROF & ZEISLER ST CHARLES MO BLOB" From.



From.


----------



## StLouBrew (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, I like it! Many thanks for the info, once again surfaceone.
 Steve


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 20, 2011)

Surface,

 That's actually a Beck & Zeisler aqua paneled blob from St. Louis. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2011)

> That's actually a Beck & Zeisler aqua paneled blob from St. Louis. []


 
 Hey Tim,

 Yes, I know. Do you think it is a different Zeisler?




From.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Surface,

 The Zeisler family was definitely very involved in the soda business in the mid 1800's. From Brandon Smiths extensive research on St. Louis soda water manufacturers, the Beck & Zeisler company came about in 1858 and lasted until 1864. It's partners were Christian Beck and Stephen Zeisler. Beck & Zeisler in 1858 was listed as a "soda manufacturer", and had operations on Barry St. between Carondalet Ave. & Jackson. Both also resided at the same address. 

 S&J Zeisler was also listed in the 1859-1860 period and that business consisted of Stephen Zeisler & Jacob Zeisler. Stephen was obviously involved in Beck & Zeisler and S&J Zeisler. Additionally there is a soda embossed Beck & T. Zeisler. It is possible there was a mystery partner but more likely there was a mold error made by the glass maker considering the rarity of the Beck & T. Zeisler bottle. The maker probably meant to use a S instead of a T being that they are next to each other in the alphabet. No information has been found on a T. Zeisler in any source. 

 Mueller & Zeisler 1868-1869

 Stephen became a partner with Gottfried Voelker in Voelker & Zeisler in 1867. Stephen and Francis Mueller began bottling soda at 1310 Jackson in 1868, after the apparent departure of Gottfried. They were only in business until the following year. In 1870 Francis was listed as a retired saloon keeper. Gottfried Voelker bought out or resumed operation of the firm in 1870. 

 S&J Zeisler 1859-1860

 Stephen and Jacob Zeisler operated their soda firm in St. Louis from 1859-1860. The company was located on Barry between Carondalet Ave. and Jackson. Jacob himself was born in 1833 in Baden, Germany. He immigrated to America with his family in 1839 and settled in St. Louis when Jacob was 6. It's assumed that Stephen must have been a cousin of Jacob, as there is no mention of the two being brothers. Jacobs parents were extremely poor and could not afford to pay for schooling. Jacob had to obtain work to help support his family. He worked as a newsboy on the streets of St. Louis, a cabin boy on a Mississippi steamboat for three years, and worked as a cooper. In 1854 he learned the production of soda water. He worked with Stephen Zeisler in 1859 and 1860. In the summer of 1860 he established a factory in St. Charles Missouri with H.D. Korf. Two months later Korf sold out to Peter M. Fetch. Fetch later sold his interests to Felix Burdean. By 1864, Jacob Zeisler was the sole owner of the soda factory. He established the St. Charles car works and helped found the St. Charles fair association. He also held a considerable share of its stock. He also helped build the Oddfellows Hall as well as orginized the Union Fire company in 1861. In 1869 he was elected to the St. Charles city council as a member from the first ward and twice re-elected. He resigned in the middle of his third term as he became mayor and served two terms as mayor. In 1878 he was elected as an associate justice of the county court and served 4 years. From 1882-1884 he served as presiding justice. In 1891 he was elected city collector and was twice re-elected. 

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Tim,

 Thank you for the great history lesson. Most appreciated.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 22, 2011)

You bet Surface!

 St. Louis put out some of the most amazing colored blob sodas out there. Such a huge color spectrum can be found but they are all very rare. I was fortunate enough to see and photograph many amazing examples including the ones in that photo for our upcoming guide to Missouri hutches and blob top sodas.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had two embossed crown tops other than the one you show at far left.  One of them was a misspelling, embossed "J. Zeiser, St. Charles, MO"  The letter  "L" was left out.  Unfortunately, I sold them at the Nashville, TN show in 1997, otherwise I'd send them to you.  They were purchased for a buck or two each @ the old "Pop's General Store" on Fifth St. in St. Charles, MO in 1988, before Pops died.


----------



## greenman470 (Nov 16, 2021)

I know this thread is old... I was remolding a old house in Cincinnati Ohio i found this bottle in the wall in the kitchen . does anybody know what year the bottle was made? Thanks


----------



## Merle (Nov 16, 2021)

Missouri bottle book saying 75-150 nice bottle


----------



## greenman470 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you..Does it say the year it was made?


----------



## Merle (Nov 16, 2021)

greenman470 said:


> Thank you..Does it say the year it was made?


The books didn’t say. Just listed scare. I’m saying 1870’s by the looks. I know it would look good with my St. Louis ones.


----------



## greenman470 (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank You Merle, I appreciate  your help


----------

